# Ducks alive!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan had his very first live, shackled ducks today and those were some seriously angry birds! They looked kind of like a charmed snake popping out of the vase when the dogs neared them. This after being wingered...

Anyway, the first duck came up to Faelan's face and almost took his nose, so Faelan was not going to get that bird .. we needed to do some take it work.
Second time same thing happened and Faelan jumped back, started circling and we all held our breaths. He moved in for the retrieve and sir Duck took off running with Faelan right there. Long story short, Faelan got his bird and I got to do my happy, happy dance. Everyone was cheering him on even some relatives of a group member whose gramma graciously allowed us on her field.

I felt we really took a gigantic step forward today and he was such a good boy - I had to share with you since I am so very proud.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Go Falean! We love birds


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Hooray! Live birds are fun!
My Win was a happy boy at the SH I judged this weekend in MI--one of the flyers escaped, and got into the long marshgrass around the pond where the gunners could not find him, so Winter got to hunt her up!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job Falean!!! At the WC/WCX today there were quite a few live ducks in the water, he'd have been a star!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> great job Falean!!! At the WC/WCX today there were quite a few live ducks in the water, he'd have been a star!


Grins - not the first time for sure. The trainer and I both feel his live bird at his first Hunt Test was still alive, and that's why he blinked it. So he _really _needs to learn how to still bring them back, live or not. 

Congrats again on Tito - I am in awe and don't plan to run the WC/WCX until at least next year.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Brave Sir Faelan, retriever of the malicious mallard.

Some of those ducks were mean! Did you get bit? The drake bit me. It didn't hurt, but to young dogs it must have been a bit scary.

Before that, he (the drake) had chased one of the other dogs around - it looked like something from a Bugs Bunny cartoon.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I didn't get bit, but I kept a tape roll between that drake's head and me LOL

He was a mean one for sure, and I think he actually started enjoying chasing the dogs, acting like a periscope and then WHAM, look out doggie.. oh well at least he's alive and well ready for a new day


----------

